# Saw over 100 birds!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Got one shot. Went out for an evening hunt on Tuesday. Only my 2nd year duck hunting. Jumped 30 teal from the middle of the lake on the way out. Jumped another flock of 6 wood ducks near shore. Got set up and had a woodie come right at me 5 minutes later. Put it down and waited for more! And waited, and waited....

Watched a train of wood ducks flying low in a line across the middle of the lake. They had somewhere in mind they wanted to be and it wasn't where I was sitting! Saw probably 50 over the course of 15 minutes! Then, I saw one lonely goose go over the lake. Forgot my goose call, so all I could do was watch! 

One minute after shooting time, a big flock of geese flew over, 50yds away. 5 minutes later, another flock flew almost directly overhead. After retrieving my one wood duck, I go back to pick up my decoys and 25 wood ducks in 2 flocks fly overhead! They're all safe for another day. It was having the whole place to myself. Just wish I could figure out where to set up to get some shots at that wood duck train!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Private land?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Did you see any coots? They fly low across the water never saw woodies do that , they jump and get going sometimes one pass before leaving.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It was public land. 

Never seen any coots on this lake when the few times I've duck hunted it or the many times I've fished it. I've shot coots the last 2 opening days at Metzger Marsh. Those coots were flying higher than these birds. They were only a few feet above the water. They were 200 yds away, so tough to ID. 

Was out there again Sunday morning and witnessed the same thing, but less birds. Wanted to set up in the bay where they were coming from, but someone else was there. Was shocked that those guys didn't shoot more. Thinking they may have set up too far from the flying lane. 

We ended up getting 2 shots apiece and no birds. Saw 2 flocks of geese, but they flew by about 60 yds away on their way to the fields.


----------

